# Starcraft II Crash to Desktop ?



## FcryCola (10. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute

wie schon die überschrift aussagt, habe ich das Problem das ich Starcraft II wunderbar installieren kann und patchen ebenfalls, doch will ich das Spiel starten ( auch mit " als Admin ausführen" ) zeigt er kurz das erste Bild an und dann gehts auch wieder in den Desktop zurück.

Habt ihr eine Idee?

Was Treiber angeht ist alles auf dem neusten Stand und die Hardware reicht auch locker aus und ist zu 100% funktionstüchtig.

LG & DANKE


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (10. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht fehlt dem Spiel irgendwas, neuste Directx oder sowas in der Art....

Probiere mal das von Blizzard mitgelieferte Tool "Reparieren" (oder so ähnlich heißt das), lass es mal durchlaufen.
Wenn das nichts hilft probiere mal das Spiel von BattleNet herunter zu laden, vielleicht hat deine DVD auch einen kleinen schaden und kann daher nicht alle Daten installieren, wer weis....


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2010)

andere Spiele gehen alle? hast Du mal versucht, mit abgestelltem Virenscanner zu starte`n?


----------

